# Jalapenos...



## SizzlininIN (Jul 30, 2007)

I have quite a few jalopenos .... so many that there is no way I can use them all at the moment. I don't can so making canning is out of the question.  Can these be frozen for later use?


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2007)

I free flow freeze them as they are not available all year in NZ. Some quality is lost but unless you need them for a salsa where the raw state is best, they will be fine.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 30, 2007)

pick the most undamaged perfect ones and thread them up with string to dry out in the sun, or pack them in plenty salt and dry them that way.
you can pickle them too, or make chili sauce.

I do all of the above, so it does work


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

Pickle them! Then put then on sandwiches! Yummmmmmmm.....


----------



## Toots (Aug 3, 2007)

Sizzlin - jalepenos are easy to freeze, just pop them whole into ziplocs.  I do it every summer.  In the winter I slice them up and use them in recipes, no need to defrost first.

Go for it!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 3, 2007)

Send them to me.  I have tomatoes out my ears for salsa, but the pumpkin vines ate the pepper plants.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2007)

They freeze OK but will thaw a bit soft and watery. They are still good.


----------



## Constance (Aug 3, 2007)

You don't have to can them to make pickles. Just slice the peppers into rings, with or without seeds, pack into a large jar, and pour hot pickling solution (salt, water, vinegar) over the top. You can store them in the fridge for at least a year.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 3, 2007)

Another vote for freezing them whole.  I'm always overrun with peppers & that's my favorite way to preserve the fleshy types.

All I do is rinse them off & dry them thorougly - then just pop them into a Ziploc bag & pop them into the freezer.

When I want to use them, I just take what I need out of the bag & rinse them under water for a few seconds, leaving them partially frozen, which makes them super easy to seed, & slice or chop.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Claire (Aug 5, 2007)

You can roast them, too.  Under the broiler or over coals or gas grill.  Let the skin blister and blacken on each side, put in a bag (we use a grocery bag), peel and seed when cool enough to handle, and freeze.  We use this method with many types of pepper, bells most often, but this year I'm happy to say, poblamos.  New Mexico Green Chili Stew on its way!


----------

